# Best exchange to send money from SA to Indian Bank Account



## kaku19 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi,


I want to know, which is the best transfer method to send money from South Africa to India.

I have used Xendpay, even though its free initially there is 2.30% card charges involved.

I have considered banks but their conversion rate is low.

Is there a better or another alternative available to send money from SA to Indian bank account?


----------

